
Announcing SyntaxNet:The World’s Most Accurate Parser Goes Open Source - jahan
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-worlds-most.html
======
sublimino
Previous comments here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11686029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11686029)

